# Interesting render of future London



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

London's never going to look like that.

And it's all good.


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

There's plenty of room down by Canada quey and Canary wharf for big skyscrapers, some of the crappy 60's boxes in the city can be replaced and the south bank could do with a few more landmarks.

Otherwise you could be building over some great stuff.


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 23, 2007)

London would be lucky to get just one of those supertalls.


----------



## GNU (Nov 26, 2004)

That was a rendering to show how London might look if it were to go down the same route as Dubai.


----------

